# USPS delivery



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys,

my IGF was shipped last thursday for USPS express, havent received it yet. Shouldve used their regular shipping as paying extra has been a waste of money. How long should this service take?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Mate the USPS has gone rubbish lately. I had some stuff shipped airmail and it took 21 days to arrive. It should take 10 working days max even on an economy airmail service.

If it was shipped express it should be with you this week really. Ask then for a tracking number.


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

it left new york today, after it was delivered their last thursday!! this is usps express buy the way, wont end up getting it till next week now, joke


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Fugi,

I am sorry for the delay but the Post is completely out of our control. We have streamlined operations here to get everything out as quickly as possible but still like I said have no control once it leaves us. You are paying $35 for the global express. That is the cheapest way to go. UPS or Fedex would charge closer to $100.

Best regards,

MR


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

Muscleresearch,

i know its out of your control and not your fault, im not blaming you on that part, i stressed that on the email i sent you yesterday. Have you changed your shipping prices? i paid $50 for not $35


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

It probably sat in customs at laguardia airport.

Funny thing is is that when you pay UPS(not usps) to ship overseas it still winds up in the USPS' hands.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I send to the states quite often and it never takes longer than 7 days, normally 5...and that's just normal airmail...


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Every time I've recieved from the UK it's only about a week. Usually stays in customs for a day or two.

Does regular air mail require a signature? I've always had things come that need to be signed for, but I'm not sure if that's regular air mail. Supposedly it gets through quicker this way. I know the one good thing is you get to track it and see how long it's in customs.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

If you send by airsure, then you get a tracking number, and it doesn't have to be signed for...

A lot of people don't want to sign for packages for some reason...lol


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't like to sign for anything. One time since I wasn't home to sign they just left a note saying I had to pick it up from the post office.

I didn't think it was called airsure, but I'm checking the royal mail website and I don't see any other names that ring a bell.

Whatever it was it had to be signed for everytime.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That's called "international signed for" mate...I use that to the countries that don't have airsure...it gives a tracking number also and is slightly more expensive than airsure...


----------



## Ricky3456 (Jul 8, 2005)

MuscleResearch,

USPS says my package left the US on the 24rd July, but it still hasn't arrived in the UK.

Do you have any idea how long it will take, or why this is hapenning?

cheers


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

it sounds like it is either still on a ship going surface mail or uk customs have it.


----------



## Ricky3456 (Jul 8, 2005)

Parfelforce have told me it hasn't arrived in the UK yet.

I'm just confused cos usually I get it in under a week

EDIT: Forget this. Its just arrived in the UK.


----------



## Kesam1 (Nov 13, 2006)

6 working days for delivery to me and the packaging was the most professional I have seen. Great supplier


----------



## pute (Jan 19, 2008)

robsta9 said:


> That's called "international signed for" mate...I use that to the countries that don't have airsure...it gives a tracking number also and is slightly more expensive than airsure...


It say's:

"Take advantage of our International Signed For™ service and you can choose to send your item via Airmail or Surface mail to just about anywhere in the world with the added reassurance that a *signature will be taken on delivery*."

Doesn't that say that a signature require...?


----------



## davey d (Jan 8, 2007)

iactually work for lynx express who have been bought into by ups, and yeah you do need a signature on receipt of a parcel...


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

davey d said:


> iactually work for lynx express who have been bought into by ups, and yeah you do need a signature on receipt of a parcel...


It's USPS they are talking about bud not UPS.


----------



## AES (Dec 7, 2007)

always best to spend the money on shipping tracking a package is imperitive,.


----------

